# Robo Hamsters free to good home



## beckybob (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

I have 6 baby roborovski hamsters needing somewhere to live. I can't tell what sex they are yet as they are only a few weeks old. They're really cute but I already have 6 robos and 6 other assorted pets! I don't have space!!
I would like them to go to someone who has more time and space to look after them properly. They come in a cage if you need it. 
I can drive to you if you live within about 100 miles or so, (or close to the M25) I'm in Tonbridge.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

soo tempted... lol 

im not aloud ANY more pets.. after the italien greyhound



goodluck

xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am soooo far away I could cry!!

Good luck!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck in finding them homes


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

are you too far from the wirral please?


----------



## beckybob (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,
You're 4 and a half hours away, it's a little bit too far. Can't see myself having the time to be doing 9 hours driving at the moment!


----------



## beckybob (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

:O OMGGGG too cute!

please tell me you are near chester? or bangor? or wrexham?  

they are gorgeous!


----------



## beckybob (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry, you're 5 hours away 
Is there anyone in Kent, Sussex, Essex, London or Surrey that wants to have them?


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm about an hour away 1.30mins aprox. I live in Reading, Berks. How tame are they? I am interested but I'm not sure I could take all 6. 
Edit: I could take 3 at most.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Awww I wish I could have them. I'm in sussex and have one lone male robo. Hes nearly 2 now  x


----------



## cherrie_pie1589 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi, i'm looking into getting some dwarf hamsters!  i live in norfolk but my bf lives in near harlow in essex so about an hour away...I would be willing to take 2 or 3, do you know what sex they are yet? Kerrie


----------



## ghetto 004 (Apr 15, 2009)

i live in london 
is that too far
email me
[email protected]
no spam please


----------



## hayziieee123 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, i was just wondering if you had any of these hamsters left? I would probably only be able to take on one maybe two and would need a cage for now as am getting a new one very soon. I live in essex, near Southend. Thanks


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

This post is an old post. Please check the dates of posts before responding.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't know if these are too far away but this is a more recent post.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/59665-robos-needing-re-homing.html


----------



## elliesee (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey this may be abitlate but do you still have them I'd love to take them home?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

elliesee said:


> Hey this may be abitlate but do you still have them I'd love to take them home?


This thread is 2 years old :wink:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

elliesee said:


> Hey this may be abitlate but do you still have them I'd love to take them home?


Yeh 2 yrs too late :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

elliesee said:


> Hey this may be abitlate but do you still have them I'd love to take them home?


Where are you located? there might be a rodent rescue near you with some hammies needing homes.


----------



## elliesee (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah i noticed when i wrote the message :L My bad, and i dont think there is i really would like a Robo Hamster


----------



## kirsty minshaw (Oct 8, 2011)

hi im kirsty i live in kent/ashford and was wondering would it be to much trouble to drive down here?? and how many hamsters do you have left???:001_cool:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

kirsty minshaw said:


> hi im kirsty i live in kent/ashford and was wondering would it be to much trouble to drive down here?? and how many hamsters do you have left???:001_cool:


Welcome to the forum Kirsty, this thread was started in 2009 so unfortunately its not likely there are any hamters left, have you tried local rescues in your area?


----------



## Breanna (Apr 16, 2012)

Are You On recently I would Like A Roborvoski Hamster And Cage( If Had extra ball Please take) And If You Could Ship It To Breanna Persinger 2009 EastGate St Olney IL 62450


----------

